# ISO advice/help making gumbo?



## goso (Apr 13, 2010)

made my first gumbo this weekend, when I made the roux it went well until I added the veggies (celery, onion, pepper) at which time it all gunked up.  I went ahead w/ it & it came out ok but I'd have liked to be able to cook the veggies a little before I added the broth. any ideas what I did wrong. 

thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by "all gunked up".   What was wrong with the finished product that made it just OK?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not sure either.. When you put anything into a thick roux like one for gumbo it always looks yucky (IMO). So as Andy said why was the end result just ok..


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2010)

I saute my veg and make my roux in separate pans and don't combine until I'm ready to start adding the broth.


----------



## goso (Apr 13, 2010)

I added the veggies expecting to be able to saute them, instead everything clumped up & I went ahead & added the liquid.  Two things I'll do differently next time, cook the roux a little longer & saute the veggies seperately.

thanks again.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 13, 2010)

It has to do with your flour to fat ratio...I personally don't like a thin (lots of fat) roux. I prefer one that is heavy on flour if anything. It sounds like your roux was just about right...not to thin. So when you put the veggies in ...they clumped up....Given a little time the veggies would have released moisture and the roux would have thinned out a little....Increasing the oil (or less flour) will make a thinner roux...less clumping....also more fat in the Gumbo. ... After roux cools, often times some fat will rise to the surface and you can pour it off...HTH....Gotta run!!!!


----------

